# Anthony's ADA Mini-S



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Long time, no update. My ADA Mini-S has been through several iterations and rescapes, since my last post (seen here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15408&page=6#54)

This is what it looked like before I tore it down.



I didn't really like the look _Ludwigia arcuata_ (too large leaved), so I ended up rescaping the entire aquarium again.



Oh the humanity!



I took a quick picture; forgot to take a picture before I put the equipment back in. Also, I haven't started replanting the HC yet...that is a job for another day.

Does anyone have some suggestions for other Mini-S size-suitable plants? I'm looking for something very small, and fine leaved.

Also, a quick picture of some of the RCS I have:


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking good Anthony!
Seems like your routine is every Holiday you do a sale and redo your ADA mini s. 
you could try some flame moss and do a rockscape without the blyxa, it might look like a mountain full of pine or cedar.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Anthony.. looking solid. any deaths from all the moves and rescaped? 

I would suggest some baby tears .. (HM) or I even have a smaller version of it.. I cant remember the name, nor can i find a picture of it online. It grows really slow, looks similar to hm but grows straight.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

No deaths so far. Maybe a few of the tiny shrimplets died (but I can't really see them anyway...)

Some plant that is similar to HM, but smaller? 

I've always wanted to try a UG carpet, but nobody ever seems to have it.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

im trying to figure it out.. AI has it in his iwagumi, maybe bei can shed some light.. Sam knows the chinese name but I dont have the translation.

I have pots of UG bud. Let me know how many you need and ill save you some.



Darkblade48 said:


> No deaths so far. Maybe a few of the tiny shrimplets died (but I can't really see them anyway...)
> 
> Some plant that is similar to HM, but smaller?
> 
> I've always wanted to try a UG carpet, but nobody ever seems to have it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

jimmyjam said:


> I have pots of UG bud. Let me know how many you need and ill save you some.


Now you tell me!

After I spent an hour doing my HC carpet!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

lol my bad dude. =P
let me know for the rescape =)


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

you can try Rotala Wallichii
i like the pink


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

ahhh ha .. the plant is called crassula helmsii check it out.. pretty rad stuff



jimmyjam said:


> im trying to figure it out.. AI has it in his iwagumi,
> 
> maybe bei can shed some light.. Sam knows the chinese name but I dont have the translation.
> 
> I have pots of UG bud. Let me know how many you need and ill save you some.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

what substrate is that? Eco-complete? Flourite black sand?

I've got the black sand in my tank but it doesn't hold a slope whatsoever.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It is flourite black sand.

I use rocks to keep the slope. Without them, the slope holds for maybe a month, at best.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

So I haven't posted in the last month and a half or so, but I have been taking pictures, so I'll just post them all at once.

*February 21 2011*


*February 27 2011*


*March 6 2011*


*March 13 2011*


March 20 2011


March 27 2011
Got a little bored, so changed the hardscape a bit, but still kept the general feel of the aquascape. The _B. japonica_ was really taking over, so I ended pruning and replanting as well.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good.


----------

